# [363] page 16 (BH and AL) ~Amaretti



## Amaretti (Jul 21, 2007)

~ Direct Link ~

I might get round to doing the cover if I have time this week.


----------



## ViЯaL (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome Coloring


----------



## Octo-pie (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome, again, i look forward to the sasuke one, and thoose tutorials


----------



## ludO72230 (Jul 21, 2007)

Woooww ! really nice !


----------



## ViЯaL (Jul 21, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> Awesome, again, i look forward to the sasuke one, and thoose tutorials



Go to deviantart, he finished them


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it.

If you can color my sig, let me know too .


----------



## //KirA.~ (Jul 21, 2007)

ummm

i love you.

Can I use it as my stock in my future sigs?


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 21, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> Awesome, again, i look forward to the sasuke one, and thoose tutorials



Oh yeah, tutorials are here: 



.Mizu said:


> Can I use it as my stock in my future sigs?



Sure. XD



> If you can color my sig, let me know too



Sorry, I can't take requests.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats sick dude, as usual, you continue to amaze and inspire


----------



## Ari (Jul 21, 2007)

May I use Blue as an avatar?


----------



## sx3 (Jul 21, 2007)

that is so beautiful, another great work ^^ 

i noticed you made the piercings a different colour than metal black, didnt feel like making them the stereotypical black lol? Very nice still, keep up the good work


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great colouring!!

Could you please give me the page you used or the lineart you made out of it? thanks


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 21, 2007)

Whoa. That looks awesome!


----------



## UchihaFan (Jul 21, 2007)

That's just magnificent. I love it!


----------



## Kyosuke (Jul 21, 2007)

*faints* I LOVE IT! you are really a genius


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 21, 2007)

Paine said:


> May I use Blue as an avatar?



Yep. 



sx3 said:


> i noticed you made the piercings a different colour than metal black, didnt feel like making them the stereotypical black lol?



Just trying to soften the impact they had on his face/arm. Black tends to be a bit too bold.



Artanis said:


> Great colouring!!
> 
> Could you please give me the page you used or the lineart you made out of it? thanks



It's high res (and a bit crappy in places), so you'll have to download it from mediafire.

(MF)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 21, 2007)

awesome as always Amaretti


----------



## Si Style (Jul 21, 2007)

Well played, sir


----------



## Sky (Jul 21, 2007)

really amazing... AGAIN!


----------



## sx3 (Jul 21, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Just trying to soften the impact they had on his face/arm. Black tends to be a bit too bold.



haha oooh, i have no idea how to do this stuff so i wouldnt know  btw the shading on the BH eyes are beautiful, i cant wait till the next colouring of anythign to do with these 2, its a shame there skippin next week


----------



## Dango (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous, as usual. 
I look forward to the cover art. <:


----------



## The Boss (Jul 21, 2007)

omg amazing. PLEASE DO THE COVER!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Aqua Mist♥ (Jul 21, 2007)

The way you coloured the picture is really nice.The blue haired akatsuki girl looks really good!!!


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work
FireCandy wants cover 
Pretty plese


----------



## FartyFarty PoopyPants (Jul 21, 2007)

One of the best colourings I've ever seen.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 22, 2007)

The problem with you Amaretti is your really good at this. Week after week you produce amazing, top drawer colorings that blow everyone away. You have a talent that verges on genius.

The Kishimoto releases a coloring and buggers it all up 

Send him your portfolio!


----------



## Bucky (Jul 22, 2007)

awesome job once again


----------



## Chiru (Jul 22, 2007)

And here I thought you and Pokefreak were both dead...

Nice work as always.


----------



## Circe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ralph_Wiggum said:


> Go to deviantart, he finished them


>_> 

Ama, aren't you a she? 


Anyway, there isn't much to say to this. Considering you've shown up the rest of the manga colouring section. Again.

......


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 22, 2007)

amazing as always


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Amaretti!


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 22, 2007)

It's amazing! Man, how do you do that?

And it may be a stupid question, but what's this I keep hearing about the girl having blue hair? How do we know this?


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice and professional job.


----------



## The_Manzlayer (Jul 22, 2007)

cool....


----------



## Capacity (Jul 22, 2007)

wow that is awesome great job


----------



## Vicious (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow this is very nice.


----------



## EB7 (Jul 22, 2007)

unbelievable!! that's owesome!!0_0


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 22, 2007)

iBrows said:


> It's amazing! Man, how do you do that?
> 
> And it may be a stupid question, but what's this I keep hearing about the girl having blue hair? How do we know this?



There was a full colour spread of the akatsuki a few volumes ago and we saw the woman and the leader from behind. She had blue hair and a white flower and the leader appeared to have brown/red hair.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2007)

wow...that pic is perfect


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats godly.


----------



## baru11 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amaretti you bum! I know EXACTLY where you get your inspiration from.

I looked at blue hair and it really reminded me of someone! If you've ever played chrono cross and saw riddel, Amaretti colored BH just like here.. Here's a pic of riddel: 

Peaches This Year Are Sweet.

It's not a good pic, but try looking online for a close up..


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 22, 2007)

Too bad not even Amaretti can make BH look for feminine. 

I love the background and effects even more than the characters itself.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW! that image its orgasmic, Amaretti has done it again!, I just love how you make the lighs on the colours.


----------



## Hyuuga (Jul 22, 2007)

Perfect coloring, it looks amazing.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 22, 2007)

**


----------



## Freiza (Jul 22, 2007)

well well well, i could say awesome awesome awesome..but i have some problems with it. 
Peins face is kinda a little bit to dark, so you could work on that along with the cover, in his hair you didnt have any "shine" like you did in BH's......sure it's the nitty-gritty but i demand nothing less than perfection from you. 
Anyways the detail is awesome, and i like the pink hue you hue you gave BH's flower, it's just great


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 22, 2007)

*fans self* That is so hot. *_* The bluish light over the structure they are nearest is beautiful. I love how you did the make-up on BH's face and the background is stunning as usual with the detail to different colors and how the ones in the distance are misted over. Such beautifully smooth shading on their cloaks as well.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jul 23, 2007)

it's pretty cool! I like it


----------



## Juugo (Jul 23, 2007)

you'r my hero


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 23, 2007)

Kal said:


> Kinda off topic but, are these available anywhere or are they for private use? I'd like to get the manga without the speech bubbles.



No... I cleaned that page myself.



baru11 said:


> Amaretti you bum! I know EXACTLY where you get your inspiration from.
> 
> I looked at blue hair and it really reminded me of someone! If you've ever played chrono cross and saw riddel, Amaretti colored BH just like here.. Here's a pic of riddel:
> 
> ...



I don't play chrono cross and I've never seen 'riddel' before, I'm afraid. :/ I just picked a blue and went with it. Undoubtedly there are other blue-haired anime/manga characters in creation. I didn't draw BH, so I'm struggling as to how any resemblance between her and another character would be down to me.


----------



## Creator (Jul 23, 2007)

I envy you Amaretti. Your soo good. Teach me. That is awesome.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

great as usual


----------



## Maquaii-Mee (Jul 24, 2007)

ohhhh. beautiful colouring. i love how you painted the two of them.
do you clean the line art or something? because it looks so good and smooth.


----------



## EB7 (Jul 24, 2007)

respecting your cover work!!!


----------



## Homura (Jul 24, 2007)

Nothing but pure win as always.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 24, 2007)

Yay another colouring!! I am wordless once again my your amazing colourings. I love the choice of colours you've choosen! Also love the shading and the differnet blends too ^^


----------



## Hikari (Jul 26, 2007)

Since I do not own a Devianart account I wanted to thank you for the both wonderful tutorials here - it is almost frightening how little I knew about the very basics, like locking the transparency, in general layers, or even my not to be ceased wonder where the hell the 1024 levels of pressure sensitivity that the graph tablet had to provide were... seeing as my standard brushes have been the stipple natural ones (very nice for hair though). 

Thus even if my colouring style is very different from yours, I feel myself truly enlightened by the tutorial (and wonder if I shall eventually read through the photoshop customer guide) - *Thank you* very much!

With regards, Hikari.

(And sure enough I am looking forward to any page you accomplish)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 26, 2007)

awesome coloring


----------



## Yellow (Jul 26, 2007)

I love it. You have achieved perfection.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 26, 2007)

Loves it.
<3


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow that is really amazing. Im so glad to know there is someone as talented as you in the forum :]


----------



## Vanity (Jul 26, 2007)

Your art is always exceptional, that's a great colouring. I can't find a single thing wrong with it.

I like how Blue Hair wears dark eye shadow like me. I thought that was nice.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 27, 2007)

Stunning baby, stunning. Woah. 
I'd love to see it in a fullhd resolution


----------



## Edo (Jul 27, 2007)

awesome as usual


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome coloring like always


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks great as usual!


----------



## Poison (Jul 28, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jul 28, 2007)

ur awsome keep up the good work


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2007)

One of the best colourings i have ever see!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2007)

Great as always, but I can't help and hope you branch out to other series.  I think your talents are too great to be grounded on just one series.


----------



## Itachi133ui (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool!!!....
Awesome coloring.......


----------



## shadow__nin (Aug 3, 2007)

Wat can I say..Um
Amazing


----------



## Meistaeda (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome coloring. It looks really great.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 6, 2007)

Amazing as always. Definitely one of my fave pages!


----------



## Anaruto (Aug 6, 2007)

DELETED? WHY? MY POST,AHYTHING WRONG?

tell me !

there is the mistake in your 363 pages,again, that is the shadow but not sculptural road


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2007)

I just have to say that you have to keep it up, because i love looking at your colorings! The colors blend so nicely. I wish i could do that.


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm going through this section to see all the BH and Pein manga colorings, so I of course started with yours.

I hope you continue to do some coloring of these two characters.


----------



## Elle (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautifully done!  I especially love the muted sky colors in the background.


----------



## Popsicle (Aug 13, 2007)

man that's so perfect, I simply love the way you colored it :


----------



## Banshi (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome colorings. nice detail


----------



## Fu-Shy (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful,like all of your works!^^

I luff your ava too!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 20, 2007)

My favorite part would have to be the way you added the make-up to BH's face. But as always you really don't need criticism. I only had one problem with it. The shadows from both of them, the texture of it seems weird to me I think it would have been better if the lines only went one way instead of both.

I know they are used to show how light and dark the shadow gets but you could also do that with one way lines just making them closer or farther apart.


----------



## Loulabelle (Aug 21, 2007)

I love this; the colours are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this. Such an excellent coloring.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

OH, wow. One of my favorite panels in the manga! Great job, that's expected of you though <3


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn Amaretti.  All I can say is smooth...and really good work on the clothes...I guess I shouldn't have said "all I can say."


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Evil-Girl (Aug 22, 2007)

what a great job~!
it;s really beautiful~!


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 22, 2007)

oh wow nice, you do really nice coloring!@!


----------



## alkeality (Aug 22, 2007)

Simply amazing I wish I had your skills

but I will surpass you one day!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Aug 25, 2007)

Your coloring is so nice to look at! :3


----------



## Creator (Aug 25, 2007)

Amaretti, your awesome.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats really good work!


----------



## iruka. (Aug 27, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> ~ Direct Link ~
> 
> I might get round to doing the cover if I have time this week.


hi, i like your picture, it's so awesome coloring 
also, am i able to use this picture for a sig??


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn thats good.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice coloring skillz there.


----------

